# Cd burner SCSI? n00b!

## wired3d

Hello I have a samsung RW 48x24x48 drive and i only get it as an cdrom. I know that I have to compile it as a SCSI drive to get it to burn, but i have looked all through  menuconfig and can't find what to select. Also why does it need to be SCSI? 

Thanks,

wireed3d

----------

## MasterX

You have to enable SCSI support in your kernel.

And then add an entry in Lilo or Grab

----------

## wired3d

No to make it be able to burn cds. I can get it as a plain cdrom reader, But i can't get it to write cd's I have scsi support in my kernel. but do I need any thing else to make it pick it up as a cd writer? I tryed to use cdbakeoven and it says you can only use scsi drives to burn cds. 

Thanks again,

wired3d

----------

## Jerri

To quote Gentoo's installation instruction:

If you have an IDE cd burner, then you need to enable SCSI emulation in the kernel. Turn on "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support" ---> "IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices" ---> "SCSI emulation support" (I usually make it a module), then under "SCSI support" enable "SCSI support", "SCSI CD-ROM support" and "SCSI generic support" (again, I usually compile them as modules). If you also choose to use modules, then echo -e "ide-scsi\nsg\nsr_mod" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 to have them automatically added at boot time. 

after this, add this line to your lilo.conf file:

```

append = "hdd=ide-scsi"

```

after installing cdrtools, run: 

```

[jer][~]: cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX160E  ' '1.0e' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

```

If you get something like that, you should be in good hands.  Let us know how it went.

----------

## wired3d

Ok here is the deal now i compiled my kernel with SCSI support and ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support. 

Still no good! I have cdrtools emerged. Tried it out no go!  I found in ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support SCSI emulation support. I am going to enable it to. I will let ya'll know how it goes. in the mean time any more ideas?

Later,

wired3d

----------

## ferris5

Hi,

when i de cdrecord --scanbus i get this:

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

Whats wrong if have compiled my kernel with al the scsi supports.

----------

## wired3d

I recompiled my kernel with SCSI emulation support and now i get this error message from LILO:

loading gentooEBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage. What did i do wrong now?

Thanks again,

wired3d

----------

## wired3d

Got it! I had to rerun lilo to get my new kernel after i recompiled! Do I need to do this every time i recompile?

----------

## wired3d

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   I have recompiled my kernel with all the options for SCSI drives still no go.  I did the echo -e "ide-scsi\nsg\nsr_mod"  >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kerenl-2.4 . I still get this error when I run cdrecord --scanbus

cdrecord: no such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus' make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Whats the deal?

----------

## klarnox

Here's my suggestion, and what I did with my system...

Get rid of all of the scsi emulation stuff in the kernel atapi burning works now.  Just make sure you have the latest version of cdrtools.  There's lots of posts on setting up cd burning without scsi emulation, just do a search in the forums and you should find all the info you need... not that there's a whole lot to it.

CDBakeOven will give you an error when you startup and when you click the button to burn the disk, but if you choose to force the burn it will work.  The error message is a little irritating, but I can live with it until an updated version of the software is available.

----------

## Jerri

klarnox is right, you can use your burner without scsi emulation.   I haven't gone that route, so I'm not much help, but there is a bunch out there on the subject.  If you get stumped, try posting your kernel config file, and lilo.conf as well.  just to let you know, you have to copy your new bzImage file to boot, then run lilo each time you compile a new kernel.  Other wise it wont boot.

----------

## ZothOmmog

The latest versions of cdrtools & k3b will allow ATAPI burning with no error messages or extra setup what so ever.

I believe you need to use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" when you emerge both to make sure you get the aforementioned latest versions, however...

----------

## Atom Smasher

Which version are you running    k3b is  .10 and cdrtools is 2.01.alpha19

I sitll get the SCSI emulation error when I start K3B....i can burn on both cd's and dvds with my Sony 500u  without problems.  ( so far ) ......well other than it says all my 700 meg blank cd's are only 650's

----------

## djfoobarmatt

try compiling ide-scsi as a module and make sure you modprobe it before running cdrecord.  I am trying to track down the best way to make it happen automatically, i think you have to add the line ide-scsi to '/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4'.

matt

----------

## L0pan

When i tried burning in k3b without scsi emulation, it works, but during burning my computer was a bit slower, for example tvtime wasn't running slightly.....

----------

## Atom Smasher

So far k3b has been good to me.   

I'd like to see it "clone" dvd's     maybe it does and I just havn't figured that out yet.  Somebody please tell me it does?!?!    :Laughing: 

----------

